# 20ga dbl



## EZB (Jan 29, 2007)

looking for a new rabbit gun i have s&w model 1000 auto thinking about dbl 20ga or smaller gauge any suggestions?


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/shotguns/SPR_models/SPR210_side-by-side.asp

I have a Baikal that I won in a raffle and I love it! Same company that makes for Remington


----------



## Silver Streak (Sep 1, 2006)

I have used everything from a bolt action 410 to a 12 ga semi but the hands down favorite is a remington 870 20 ga outfitted with 20 inch barrel and a poly choke. It is quick, light and goes from a kick em out of the brush gun to a long range ambush em in front of the dogs gun with one quick twist of the choke. It is cheap, homely and a pleasure to take to the skeet range and out shoot someones expensive over under with.


----------



## Scaupstopper (May 26, 2005)

I spent 2 months looking for an SPR 20 guage. cant find one or get one anywhere. I think they are having production problems.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Try this. Looks like they sell them to you through the nearest FFL. Never tried it though. If you use it let me know how you do.

http://www.galleryofguns.com/gunloc...iber+=+'20+Gauge')+ORDER+BY+manuf,+unk2,+unk3


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

CZ O/U or SxS. I have a Greenback and Canvasback. 12 and 20. Nice guns. Won't find better quality for the money.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have held a couple of the Baikals myself(never shot one) and they feel like pretty nice shotguns especially for the money, I almost bought a Stoeger uplander last fall but began to hear a few not so good reviews of them and it scared me enough to at least do some more research, I have a couple of Remington 20s myself a 1100 LT-20 and a 870 Express and can recommend them both.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a Remington 1100 20 gauge LT and it is one awesome gun. I'll killed squirrels, doves, and a doe at 100 yards with it. I also have a Spartan 210 in 12 gauge that I just bought. It is also an amazing gun! I love it!!!


----------

